# MTB in den Dammer Bergen



## supacha (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
wir sind zur Zeit zwei Leute.
Auf diese Art suchen wir interessierte MTB`ler.
Heute sind wir gut drei Stunden durch die Dammer Berge gefetzt.
Mein Kollege kennt sich recht gut aus.

Einfach mal posten.


Gruß Michael


----------



## rolf1612 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auch, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt in Damme. Ich war bis jetzt zwei mal dort. Sehr schöne Gegend. Auch sehr anspruchsvoll was mancher Single Trail anbelangt. Wieviel Km fahrt ihr denn da so im Schnitt? Bin dort das letzte mal mit dem Navi gefahren. Hatte dort so um die 60 Km. Bin die ganzen Nordic Walking Wege abgefahren.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supacha (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Rolf,
wir sind letztes mal so ca. 35km gefahren, wobei wir uns mehr so mitten in den Dammer Bergen aufgehalten haben.
Gestartet sind wir in der Nähe von Neuenkirchen, also bei NordicWalkingRoute Nr. 9.
Von da aus Richtung Bergsee und dann halt in die Dammer Berge, so rund um den Mordkuhlenberg.
War schon sehr anspruchsvoll.
Einfach mal schreiben wenn Du das nächste mal wieder da bist.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Hubidubi (26. Juni 2009)

Hi michael,

ich habe deine thread gelesen, dass ihr leute sucht, die mit euch durch die Dammer berge fahren. 
Ich würde das gerne machen, habe aber nicht das aktuellste MTB, 3 jahre, 60mm Federund, Hardtail.
bin auch erst 13. Wie alt seid ihr denn? wie heißt ihr mit vollem namen? vllt kenn ich euch ja, wohn in Nk-v, wittenberg.

Bitte baq schreibn
MFG hubidubi


----------



## urmeleumel (28. Juni 2009)

Moin 
Ich komme aus Alfhausen .Vieleicht können wir uns mal zum Biken treffen .Ich habe jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub. Ich Bike meist in den Ankumer Bergen und in der Maiburg, Mal schauen ob wir das mal hinkriegen

Gruss Urmeleumel


----------



## supacha (28. Juni 2009)

Moin Ureumel,
ich denke das mein Kollege und ich am kommenden Dienstag wieder fahren werden.
Haste denn Lust mit uns in die Dammer Berge zu fahren.
Wir fahren in der Woche so ca. 2-3h.
Für gewöhnlich starten wir hinter der Clememens August Klink. Von da aus Richtung Bexadetal, Bergsee und dann die Dammer Berge. Alles teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll.(konditionell wie technisch)
Wir können aber auch bei Dir fahren.
Schreib mal was Du meinst.

Gruß Michael


----------



## urmeleumel (29. Juni 2009)

Moin 
Den parkplatz hinter der Klinik kenne ich ,wenn esder ist wo die Nordic Walkingrouten losgehen.Wie spät wollt ihr denn biken? Ich denke man sieht sich.

Gruß Urmeleumel


----------



## supacha (29. Juni 2009)

@Ureumel
Wir starten um 19:00.

@Hubidubi
Mein Kollege und ich denken das Du doch im falschen Alter bist.
Nimm es nicht persönlich, doch wir sind wie schon gesagt mehr als doppelt so alt wie Du.
Hoffe Du findest gleichgesinnte.
Einfach mal ein Thread hier eröffnen.


----------



## supacha (3. Juli 2009)

An alle die in diesen Tagen in den Dammer Bergen biken möchten.
Noch wichtiger als ein Helm is momentan Autan oder ähnliches, da Ihr sonnst eher an Blutarmut als an einer Kopfverletzung verenden werdet 
Die Temperaturen sind im Wald doch eher sehr erträglich.


----------



## _Phoenix_ (3. Juli 2009)

moin moin 

ich fahre auch in den dammer bergen. 
vielleicht kann man sich ja mal für ne runde zusammen tun...


----------



## supacha (3. Juli 2009)

Wir fahren meist Dienstags und Donnerstags um 19:00, zumindest während der Sommerferien.
Dann so ca. 30km mit 500 bis 600hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Phoenix_ (3. Juli 2009)

ja ok man müsste nur sehen wo man sich trifft da ich aus holdorf komme 
und das irgendwie sinnlos ist von mir nach nk und dann nach damme zu fahren 

wie wäre es denn gegen halb acht anner realschule damme ???
da wo das nordicwalking schild steht ???

oder was meint ihr ???


----------



## supacha (3. Juli 2009)

Vom Weg her kannste am besten nach Grapperhausen kommen.
Wir treffen uns immer am Parkplatz hinter der Clemens August Klinik,
da wo auch die Nordik Walking Schilder stehen.
Dann fahren wir alle den selben Weg.
Is von Holdorf denk ich genausoweit wie Damme Realschule.


Gruß MIchael


----------



## _Phoenix_ (3. Juli 2009)

ja da hasste auch wieder recht
muss zwar noch gucken wie ich da am besten hin komme aber das klappt schon

naja mal sehen wann ich von arbeit komme kann ich net genau sagen
wenn ich pünktlich bin bin um sieben da...


----------



## baiano (6. Juli 2009)

Moin Michael, 

wir hatten uns am Samstag noch in den Bergen getroffen, falls Du mal hierüber kontakt aufnehmen wolltest. 

Gruss
felix


----------



## tomclp (7. Juli 2009)

Moin Felix ,ich glaub ich möchte auch mal wieder bei euch in den Dammer Bergen fahren. Hast du feste Tage an denen du dort fährst ?

Grüße aus Cloppenburg 

Tom


----------



## _Phoenix_ (7. Juli 2009)

hallo

Heute keine lust gehabt oder hab ich dich/euch verpasst ???

mfg

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supacha (7. Juli 2009)

Wann biste den gekommen.
Mein Kollege hat seit dem Wochenende den Mantel defekt.
Ich war aber da. Habe bis 5nach sieben gewartet.


----------



## supacha (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn alles klappt seht Ihr hier unseren Treffpunkt


----------



## _Phoenix_ (8. Juli 2009)

dann sind wir gerade aneinander vorbei gefahren war nach meiner Uhr um 5 nach da...

klappt übrigens super


----------



## supacha (8. Juli 2009)

Dann das nächste Mal.
Dachte jetzt Du musst noch Arbeiten.

Pünktlichkeit is eine Tugend ,
oder haste Gegenwind gehabt 

Morgen fahren wir nicht. Dienstag wieder. Kannst dann ja vorbeischauen.


Gruß Michael


----------



## _Phoenix_ (8. Juli 2009)

ja alles klar dann werde ich Dienstag nochmal vorbei schauen 
wenn irgendwas dazwischen kommen sollte meld ich mich nochmal.

mfg Carsten


----------



## baiano (8. Juli 2009)

> Moin Felix ,ich glaub ich möchte auch mal wieder bei euch in den Dammer Bergen fahren. Hast du feste Tage an denen du dort fährst ?
> 
> Grüße aus Cloppenburg
> 
> Tom



Tach Tom,

ist immer unterschiedlich wann ich fahre. Werde hier mal posten wenn ich das nächste Mal plane. Kannst ja mal schauen ob Du dann Zeit hast. 

Gruss
felix


----------



## tomclp (9. Juli 2009)

Jo Felix so machen wir es. Kannst mir auch nee Nachricht schicken wenn du willst.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Zeckenporsche (10. Juli 2009)

Moin
Fahre auch seit kurzem Mtb.
Ich komme aus Steinfeld und war auf meinen ersten Runden in der ecke um den Mordkuhlenberg unterwegs, hätte Lust mal mit euch mitzufahren...


----------



## supacha (13. Juli 2009)

Tach zusammen.
Wollt nur eben schreiben das wir morgen nicht fahren.


----------



## Demon14 (4. September 2009)

Moin moin aus Damme!

Ich bin relativ neu in dieser Gegend, habe die Dammer Berge aber bereits als gutes MTB Gebiet kennengelernt. Ich hätte grosses Interesse mit euch mal durchs Gelände zu toben. Der Treffpunkt in der o.a. pdf-Datei ist mir bekannt. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal einen Termin für eine gemeinsame Tour finden könnten.  

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

Moin
Von denDammer Bergen ist es nicht weit bis Bad Iburg zur www.teutotour.de. Mal ein paar Höhenmeter mehr könnten euch auch nicht schaden.
Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Zeckenporsche (29. September 2009)

Moin
Komme aus Steinfeld. Fahre auch seit kurzen öfter allein in den Dammer Bergen, hätte Lust mal mit euch mitzufahren. 
Meldet euch mal.


----------



## eisbaerin (30. September 2009)

Hi Leute

Komme auch aus der Gegend. Also lebe mittlerweile in Köln, aber die Dammer Berge und den Murdkuhlenberg werd ich nie vergessen. Is echt geil das Gelände.

Lasst ma nen Gruß für mich da, wenn ich da mal langfahrt.


----------



## Kalles (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Samstag ist Feiertag, wir fahren aber trotzdem. Ich hoffe, das Wetter spielt auch mit.
14 Uhr wie immer, weil vielleicht auch einige kommen, die sich vorher nicht gemeldet haben.
Eine andere Startzeit wäre darum nicht angebracht.

Ich werde zum ersten mal nach dem Unfall wieder dabei sein, darum eine lockere Tour, aber schön , wie immer halt.

Am 17.u.18.Oktober machen wir wieder eine Orientierungsfahrt, wie schon 2mal durchgeführt. Näheres folgt noch.

Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Tribe86 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute! Komme aus Karkriese und bin auch ab und zu in Damme unterwegs macht doch mal nen Termin klar.
Und wer mal lust hat http://www.wadenkneifer.de/


----------



## Kalles (16. Oktober 2009)

15.10.2009

Hallo

Morgen u. Sonntag starten wir eine Orientierungsfahrt. Samstag um 14Uhr, wie immer, u. Sonntag ist der Start von 10-11Uhr. Start ist vom Parkplatz der Firma Radsport Schriewer.
Die Strecke ist gekennzeichnet u. zusätzlich bekommt ihr eine Karte mit. Sie ist nicht ganz einfach, ich finde die beste Tour die ich bislang ausgearbeitet habe, wenn ich das sage wißt ihr bestimmt worum es geht.
Ein Trail schöner als der andere, den man aber erst durch bergauf erkämpfen muß.

Die Länge u. Höhenmeter gebe ich heute Abend bekannt, wenn ich die Daten habe.
Wir sind die Strecke gestern Abend erst abgefahren.

Ich mach hier erst mal Schluß
Gruß K.-H. www.radsport-schriewer.de



16.10.09
Hi
Ich bin noch mal ne Std. im Busch gewesen, den Rest kennzeichnen, allerdings im dunklen mit Beleuchtung. Lupine Wilma, schon ein super Teil.
Die Karte bekommt ihr nur mit, wenn einer die beiden Punkte, links od. rechts abbiegen, bei einer höheren Geschwindigkeit übersehen hat, nur zur Orientierung.
Ihr könnt in Gruppen oder alleine fahren. Ihr könnt euch auch unterwegs noch trennen, wenn der Leistungsunterschied zu groß ist, alles offen.
Es kommt nicht auf Zeit u. Geschwindigkeit an, Stress macht man sich selber.

Die Länge beträgt ca. 21 km, Höhenmeter knapp 600.
Wir sehen uns morgen. Gruß Kalles
__________________


----------



## baiano (20. Oktober 2009)

tach auch, 

wer Lust hat und die Möglichkeit: Wir werden morgen abend eine Runde drehen. Möglicher Treffpunkt wäre 1930 in Damme am Freibad. Licht wäre natürlich Vorraussetzung. 

Gruss

felix


----------



## Zeckenporsche (22. Oktober 2009)

Lust hätte ich schon gehabt, allerdings kein Licht.
Wenn irgendjemand mal im Hellen ne Runde fahren möchte und ich Zeit hab wäre ich dabei..


----------



## supacha (22. Oktober 2009)

hi all,
mein Kollege und ich fahren im moment nahezu gar nicht. Haben gerade beide privat viel zu tun.
Deshalb gab es auch keine Antwort. 

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissen (24. März 2010)

Hi,
fährt denn hier noch jemand wochenends in den Dammer Bergen. Meine Freundin und ich würden uns evtl. gerne mal jemandem anschließen, der sich dort auskennt und weiß wo ein paar schöne Singletrails sind


----------



## baiano (24. März 2010)

Hi Weissen, 

am Wochenende sind eigentlich immer irgendwelche Gruppen unterwegs, schreib doch einfach mal rein wenn ihr fahren wollt. Dann kann man sich ja mal kurzschließen..

Gruss
felix


----------



## Kaeferheini (23. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
wie siehts denn aus, fahrt ihr in der Woche auch Mtb?
Ich hätte schon bock auf ne Abendrunde, leider net alleine. Ihr Könnt euch ja melden.
Bis dann.


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2011)

Passiert hier eigentlich noch was?


----------



## Zeckenporsche (6. November 2011)

Ich wohne zwer mittlerweile etwas weiter weg, hätte aber genau deswegen mal wieder Bock da zu fahren.


----------



## Zipp2211 (11. November 2011)

Hi
Diese Jungs fahren Sonntas immer da
 http://www.mtb-damme.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeckenporsche (11. November 2011)

> Für die Touren ist natürlich das Tragen eines Helms angesagt und ein geeignetes *Mountainbike*, das komplett in Ordnung sein muss. Reifen mit *Stollen*profil sollten es schon sein


 
Hab leider nur ein Crosser mit Semislicks


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2011)

Dann fahre ich morgen vielleicht mal hin...


----------



## Neudabei (26. März 2012)

Moin....

Die Gerüchteküche brodelt:

Am Samstag sollen durch ein heimtückisches Attentat 6 Bikes beschädigt worden sein.
Irgend ein Kopfkranker soll ein Nagelbrett in den Dammer Bergen verbuddelt haben ???

Weiß jemand näheres ?


----------



## _Phoenix_ (26. März 2012)

Ne hab nix gehört würd mich aber auch interessieren. 
Wäre ne ganz schöne sauerei !!!!


----------



## Zeckenporsche (26. März 2012)

Neudabei schrieb:


> Die Gerüchteküche brodelt:
> 
> Irgend ein Kopfkranker soll ein Nagelbrett in den Dammer Bergen verbuddelt haben ???


 
Sollte da was dran sein gehört das strafrechtlich verfolgt. Auch wenns nicht viel bringen wird.
Als Biker locht man sich "nur" Reifen und Schläuche und ruiniert sich evtl. noch die Felgen aber als Wanderer kann das sehr schmerzhaft und gefährlich werden.

Wo soll das denn genau gewesen sein?


----------



## Neudabei (26. März 2012)

Zeckenporsche schrieb:


> Wo soll das denn genau gewesen sein?



Irgendwo im Bereich Schemde, wo genau weiß ich auch nicht...
Wir fahren sonst immer nur zwischen Mordkuhlenberg und Bergsee.


Ich weiß auch nicht genau wen es erwischt haben soll, welche von den OSC'lern oder andere...


----------



## biker1569 (31. März 2012)

Hi,
das ist richtig, wir waren Samstag mit 11 Bikern dort unterwegs, das Eisen habe ich auf dem Trail in der Nähe vom Hotel Töverland gefunden, nachdem wir 6 Plattfüsse hatten.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Zeckenporsche (31. März 2012)

Unglaublich


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Idioten gibt's!


----------



## _Phoenix_ (31. März 2012)

Richtige Schweinerei ist das !! Was soll sowas ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neudabei (13. April 2012)

Moin,

Heute in der regionalen Presse zu lesen...:


----------



## _Phoenix_ (21. April 2012)

Moin Moin
Es wurde wieder ein Nagelbrett gefunden !!! Diesmal wohl Ecke Dalinghausen. Also Augen auf !


----------



## MrEmilio (28. April 2012)

Moin,

wird morgen (29.04) auch um 10:00 gefahren ab den Treffpunkt Freibad? Und wie wird da so gefahren, volle Pulle, oder kann jemand der seit einem 1/2 jahr ein bisschen rad fährt da gut mitkommen?

Emile


----------



## Michael Sch. (30. April 2012)

Hallo MrEmilio,
habe gerade erst Deine Anfrage gelesen. Für den 29.04.2012 zu spät.
Schau mal auf unsere Internetseite bzw. melde Dich mal telef. Ansprechpartner sind auf unserer Homepage 
www.mtb-damme.dezu sehen.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Neudabei (2. Mai 2012)

Tach zusammen...

Da bin ich mal gespannt, was dabei herauskommt, die Fronten scheinen ja doch recht verhärtet und vorurteilsbelastet zu sein...
Welche Biker sind denn gefragt worden, ob sie mit an den runden tisch wollen...?


----------



## Neudabei (3. Mai 2012)

oh... Hab gerade an einem anderen Rechner gesehen, dass man den Artikel garnicht so doll lesen kann...
Werd ihn noch mal einscannen und posten...


----------



## assi72 (3. Mai 2012)

Hi,
leider hat unserer Heimatreporter die Fähigkeit die Fakten so richtig schön durcheinander zu bringen. Mit seiner Schreibweise erhitzt er immer mehr Gemüter, nicht nur die der Gegner sondern auch die von uns Bikern.
Im Diskussionsforum der Zeitung über facebook erhalten wir aber positive Unterstützung, dass nicht die Biker, sondern die Quads und Motorcrosser diejenigen sind, die die Wege ruinieren. 
Seit diesem Winter haben diese unsere tollen Wege massiv zerstört.
Mal sehen, wie das weitergeht. Gestern haben wir den Wald mal wieder von einem penibel gebauten Nagelbrett befreit! Mal sehen, wann wir wieder eine komplett plattenfreie Ausfahrt machen können.
Wir bleiben am Ball - oder am Rad dran


----------



## Neudabei (3. Mai 2012)

Moin...


Wäre auch mal interessant zu wissen, wieviele wirklich fahren, ich weiß halt das der OSC Damme 'ne recht starke Gruppe am laufen hat, wir (Lohner) sind sporadisch unterwegs und eine Gruppe um einen Bakumer gibt/gab es....

Unter Umständen kann man sich ja von Anfang an konstruktiv einbringen...?

@assi72: Die Nagelbretter immer schön zur Rennleitung tragen, sonst heißt es irgendwann "Nö, uns sind keine Vorkommnisse bekannt"...


----------



## Neudabei (3. Mai 2012)

neuer Versuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neudabei (12. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Am 16.05, ab 19:00 Uhr findet in der Tierarztklinik Dümmerland, Bahnhofsstr. 40, 49439 Steinfeld eine Infoveranstaltung statt.
Ich les dass so, das dei Veranstaltung für alle Interessierte offen ist.


----------



## Zipp2211 (14. Juni 2012)

Wollte mal fragen wie es denn aussieht in den Bergen gibt es etwas neues??


----------



## assi72 (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,
im Moment ist es relativ ruhig in den Dammer Bergen. Die (hoffentlich) letzten Nagelbretter sind raus aus den Wegen - zumindest habe ich schon seit Wochen von keinem neuen Fund gehört.
Das Treffen bei Dr. Bruns verlief auch friedlich. Es wurde festgestellt, dass die großen Flurschäden durch die Motocrossern kommen und nicht von den Mountainbikern.
Hoffentlich bleibt es so!

Mit sportlichem Gruß aus den Dammer Bergen
Christian


----------



## Michael Sch. (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
möchte auf einen Artikel vom 26.06.2012 in der Oldenburgischen Volkszeitung verweisen.
Lesenswert!

Gruss Michael


----------



## _Alex_ (23. März 2014)

Ein kleiner Bericht zum aktuellen Wolfsthema aus der lokalen Presse.


----------

